
Make the Jump from Coding Course to Job Offer - dchae
http://coursetohire.com/?p=94
======
dchae
There are mixed feelings about coding courses. Sure, they might be great for
learning syntax, but they don't really help you get a job. Per the title, I
want to help people go from free online coding courses to landing a job in
tech.

~~~
ksaj
Not to mention how much utter crap there is out there in tutorials-land. There
are some great courses available, but for example, I would _never_ hire a
person if their coding education came from tutorialspoint-dot-com. It seems
everybody learning a language they hadn't seen before feels this need to spew
out courses and tutorials re-iterating what they were learning while they were
learning it, but then give up before they actually reach a point of being at
an authoritative level, and then failing for whatever reason to remove their
unfinished garbage from the Internet where it muddies the puddle.

To be fair, I only started one tutorial from tutorialspoint, but I gave up on
it because there were so many glaring errors that you could get through that
course and still not be able to make a real world program that does what you
hope it would do.

Look at Lisp, for example. There are dozens of _unfinished_ tutorials out
there. Usually a person taking the tutorial doesn't know it is unfinished
until they get half way through and notice the details getting sparser every
page, and then suddenly drop off a cliff, leaving you with lots of chapter
headers, but no content. Then look at the Quantum Lisp tutorials and courses
to see just how bad it gets. I think after the glow of being "the guy with the
course" wears off, the incentive for finishing their work drops off, and
everyone is left in a lurch. You might have noticed, this is a pet peeve of
mine. Friedburg University's adaptive training is an example of code training
done right.

Get your education where you can get it. But there still needs to be some
real-world way to prove to yourself that you've actually learned enough to
turn it into a career move.

None of the online "tutorials" (which are more like loose language
descriptions) I've seen will get you there, and only a precious few I've seen
present actual real-world cases that would get you to the point that you could
pass an actual coding interview.

